# DOLGO CRABAPPLE WINE....AGAIN



## NorthernWinos (Mar 31, 2008)

Time to mix up another batch of wine.....

Checked the wine cellar for low supplies, then to the jars of juice and chose to make another batch of Dolgo Crabapple Wine...







Remembering the beautiful fruits on the old tree and fragrant apples...I brought my juice up to begin another batch of....






CRABAPPLE/APPLE WINE





~ 10 1/2 quarts of Dolgo Crabapple Juice [steam extracted]
~ 7 cans frozen apple juice concentrate [to add body and a layered flavor]
~ 1/2 bottle WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate [for color]
~ 6 Campden Tablets
~ 4 tsp Acid Blend
~ 1 tsp Ascorbic Acid [for color retention] 
~ 3 tsp Liquid Tannin
~ 3 tsp Pectic Enzyme
~ 6 1/2# Sugar
Water to 6 gallons
S.G. 1.084 [Don't want too high of alcohol...just for grins might ***Sparkle*** half of this batch]

Tomorrow...
Add:
~ 3 tsp Yeast Energizer
~ 6 tsp Yeast Nutrient
~ Lalvin EC-1118 Champagne Yeast

Let the good times roll! 





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Apr 1, 2008)

NW, do you use your Ascorbic acid during fermentation orat bottling to help with the color retention? I have not used it yet and thinking of trying it on a Muscadine. *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 1, 2008)

When I do any apple wines I put it in at the beginning...otherwise at bottling.

Haven't had apple wines go off color...they do turn a bit tawny....as for the Crabapple wine...well...I have always added a some Red Grape Concentrate to be sure to make it a nice color. One day I might try a batch without and see just what color it would produce on it's own. 

These Crabapples make an awesome flavorful jelly with a beautiful color.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 2, 2008)

Everything is progressing as planned...






Smells wonderful...very fruity.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2008)

I use ascorbic acid on all my fruits that have a tendency to brown like an Apple does. Thanks to NW for teaching me that. that works great for wine batches that you will Sparkle to as k-meta will prevent carbonation and ascorbic acid wont.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 6, 2008)

Racked the Dolgo crabapple/apple wine today...S.G. was down to .999...
This was another fast fermenter......Beautiful color and aroma...


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 2, 2008)

Let's hear a round of applause for Super-Kleer K-C....did another fantastic job on the Crabapple Wine....


----------



## moose (May 3, 2008)




----------

